# New worst can cut world record!



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

1 346 bullets hits for a can cut, got to practice More 😁

With half draw 270-16-10 .45 clay 8 - 8,5 mm at 10 meter.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You definitely put a beat down on it. 
As long as you had fun that’s the important part. 
I never would have thought that you could cut one with clay. But there’s proof right there. Nice 👍


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> You definitely put a beat down on it.
> As long as you had fun that’s the important part.
> I never would have thought that you could cut one with clay. But there’s proof right there. Nice


Yes you can! I can confirm that cutting a can with clay is certainly possible! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

McD said:


> 1 346 bullets hits for a can cut, got to practice More 😁
> 
> With half draw 270-16-10 .45 clay 8 - 8,5 mm at 10 meter.


Good to see it cut! Watch out though, it gets addictive. I also would have wondered about the clay but neat to see it cut like that. BB's will also take a long time. Here's to many more to come!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bean/soup cans are the worst... I usually end up with a central hole just to see shot after shot pass through with no damage...
Also they shrink up as they get hammered.


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes it was a beancan 🤠👍


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

McD said:


> Yes it was a beancan 🤠👍


Oof! A tin can with clays- that is pretty impressive actually.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Heck yeah thats impressie,Major Kudos Bud!!!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

WOW you counted all those rounds!
Bravo!
I did not see at first was tin can, and clay, akin to molotov cocktail vs tank, but persistance pays off!
Go UKR push back V P with millions and millions of clay balls, you can do
It, I as well as many support you.
ukj


----------

